# Espanha tem 30% de seu território sob risco de desertificação



## Gerofil (7 Set 2007 às 00:47)

A Espanha, que neste momento sedia a VIII Conferência da ONU sobre a Luta contra a Desertificação, é o país mais árido da Europa, com um terço de seu território em processo de transformação em zona desértica que se soma à "africanização" do clima. "O problema da desertificação pode ser considerado grave em 31,49% da superfície espanhola, o que dá uma idéia da magnitude do problema que enfrentamos", anunciou o ministério espanhol do Meio Ambiente.
Segundo a ONU, 6% do solo espanhol já está degradado de forma irreversível. As áreas mais afetadas são as ilhas Canárias, em frente à costa do Marrocos, o sul e a costa mediterrânea (sudeste). Dos 506.061 quilômetros quadrados ocupados pela Espanha no mapa, um total de 159.337 km² estão atualmente sob risco alto ou muito alto de desertificação, segundo o ministério.
Nas regiões de Murcia, Valência e Canárias, por exemplo, o risco de desertificação é alto ou muito alto: em Murcia é de 99,09%, na Comunidade Valenciana, de 93,04%, e nas Canárias, de 90,48%. Em seguida vêm as localidades de Castilla-La Mancha (o risco alto ou muito alto de desertificação afeta 43,68% de seu território), Catalunha (41,88%), Madri (37,52%), Aragão (28,66%), Baleares (25%) e Andaluzia (22,30%).
Atualmente apenas as regiões da Galícia, Astúrias e Cantabria (norte) estão a salvo da deterioração. É preciso deter o processo o mais rápido possível, mas alguns dados são alarmantes: a Espanha é o país europeu com maior consumo de água; sua demanda energética é "exageradamente elevada"; a temperatura em território espanhol subiu cerca de 1,5°C, mais que o dobro da média mundial; 85% da superfície das geleiras dos Pirineus (norte) e 60% da área dos pântanos foram perdidas.
"O país já iniciou uma clara 'africanização do clima'", alertou a organização Greenpeace em um estudo elaborado para a Conferência da ONU. A ação do homem em atividades como a exploração intensiva dos recursos hídricos, o desmatamento indiscriminado, a agricultura intensiva, os incêndios e o crescimento acelerado da construção de imóveis são alguns dos responsáveis pelo processo.
"Apesar do aparente esfriamento do setor imobiliário, os planos de crescimento continuam tão desmedidos quanto frenéticos", alerta por sua vez a organização Ecologistas em Ação, que ilustra o problema com dados preocupantes. Em Murcia, a previsão é de que sejam construídas meio milhão de novas casas nos próximos 30 anos; na Costa do Sol, 540.000; na Galícia, serão 600.000 imóveis em um prazo de 5 a 10 anos; em Castilla-La Mancha, mais 700.000 casas em 20 anos; e há planos para até um milhão de novas construções só na região de Madri.
Como se fosse pouco, a Espanha é "o país mais afetado pelas mudanças climáticas de toda a Europa, e apesar disso, é o que está mais longe dos objetivos" estabelecidos pelo Tratado de Kyoto, com um aumento dos níveis de CO2 de 48% em relação a 1990, ou seja, 33 pontos acima do compromisso para 2008-2012. 
E a Espanha sofre duplamente com a seca: além da deterioração de seu solo, o país vem recebendo nos últimos anos levas sucessivas de imigrantes vindos da África Subsaariana, que fogem da pobreza causada em parte pela desertificação de seus países. Essas "repercussões ambientais, sociais e humanas" da seca "não serão notadas apenas na Espanha", mas também de maneira geral em toda a costa do mar Mediterrâneo e am áreas como a América Central, acredita Julio Barea, representante do Greenpeace.
Após assinar a Convenção da ONU para a Luta contra a Desertificação (UNCCD, na sigla em inglês), firmada em Paris em junho de 1994 e que entrou em vigor em 1996, a Espanha - que no fim do século XIX organizou pela primeira vez um projeto de reflorestamento - está elaborando um Plano Nacional contra a Desertificação para determinar fatores e medidas necessárias para combater o problema. A ministra espanhola do Meio Ambiente acaba de propor à União Européia (UE) que o país seja sede de um Centro Europeu sobre a Seca e a Desertificação.

Fonte: AFP


----------



## jPdF (7 Set 2007 às 01:51)

E depois ainda querem juntar o nosso querido Portugal com Espanha...


----------

